# For sale Sawyer DyneLite Shoal Cut blade used one time. SOLD!!!



## Goosemckay (Apr 18, 2021)

Hello. First time poster here. 

I have for sale a pair of Sawyer DyneLite Shoal Cut oar blades for sale. They were rowed this weekend on one 4 mile float and they just aren’t for me. I will stick with the standard DyneLite blade. 

They are standard 1 5/8 blades shoal cut with the 6” TiteSet









I paid full price of $160 a blade for them. Looking to get $280 for the pair as they are in really good shape as the picture shows. I am in northern Colorado and would be willing to meet up here or in the Denver Metro area. 

I am not wanting to ship them at this time. PM if interested. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Oldmanriver61 (Mar 20, 2016)

Goosemckay said:


> Hello. First time poster here.
> 
> I have for sale a pair of Sawyer DyneLite Shoal Cut oar blades for sale. They were rowed this weekend on one 4 mile float and they just aren’t for me. I will stick with the standard DyneLite blade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldmanriver61 (Mar 20, 2016)

Goosemckay said:


> Hello. First time poster here.
> 
> I have for sale a pair of Sawyer DyneLite Shoal Cut oar blades for sale. They were rowed this weekend on one 4 mile float and they just aren’t for me. I will stick with the standard DyneLite blade.
> 
> ...


 text 720-404-0066 thanks!


----------



## Oldmanriver61 (Mar 20, 2016)

Oldmanriver61 said:


> text 720-404-0066 thanks!


 Howdy, I'm still interested in the blades Thanks 720 404 0066


----------

